# New Year 2006/7



## davidmahar (May 26, 2005)

Hi All,

Went on the New Year Rally at Stokes Prior last year organised by LadyJ

Found it interesting if a bit muddy, met some people we wouldn't have met otherwise and all in all thoroughly enjoyed the experience

So the big (i.e. serious money) question is who is going to arrange this year's rally

We would love to attend a New Year rally (anywhere within reason) but do not have the experience/ability to arrange one ourselves

If we are not careful we will have to join up with some other gang but we are definitely not staying at home with "the dish of salted peanuts and glass of sherry watching the Jimmy Shand Hogmanay Show" as I did with my parents

Let us see if that gets any sort of reaction........ (or not)

Regards Dave & Ellen


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave & Ellen
I have put this into the Rally Forum so that the rally staff can mull it over...
The problem with rallies at this time of year is basically the weather, and of course the organising of it...... I guess if enough people showed an interest then hopefully we can get something sorted out....

Fingers crossed

Keith


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

im sure i read a new years rally thread last week , 
somewhere in scotland ??? maybe fife ??


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We have booked to go to Kelso with the mcc looks like loads going .It was good last year.
val


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New Year Rally*

Hi

I will be pitched up on a CL in the West Midlands - all alone probably! LOL. We will be homeless by then. But we don't care!

Rapide561


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

_*Kelso*_ - Once described by Sir Walter Scott as "The most romantic if not the most beautiful place in Scotland", Kelso, in the Scottish Borders (googled).

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im thinking about organising a New Year meet, prob look into going to Bainland (Woodhall Spa, Lincolnshire), as it has excellent facilities and only uses its hard standing service pitches during the winter. What are peoples thoughts?

I need somewhere local to me as im on duty New Years day, so will need to get to work for 8am... so its gotta be 1 hour away max from Grimsby. Other than that, im quite happy to organise something. Be best to make a weekend of it, Friday til Monday.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Holy cow... maybe not Bainland, I've just seen their prices over new year...!!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Is there anyone who has some influence at a school, etc. Plenty of hardstanding, school hall for entertainment. If enough came the cost would be acceptable, or how about the red cross hall Shane.

stew


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

A few years ago I was a member of the Volvo 480 Europe Club and they had not had a proper UK meeting so for two years I organised a meet at my house and hired the school field next door.

Here are a couple of threads from the forum for each year to give you some idea of the fun we had:

http://www.volvo-480-europe.org/clubdata/meetings/2003/030419-UK.php

http://volvo480.dragons.org.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3345

As you can see the school field is next to the house but is a field not a hard standing area. The cost you will also see stood us at £100 to go towards the school funds. As a governor at the time I new that money would be well received.

So someone out there must have links with a school that has a large hard standing area!

Chris


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there anyone who has some influence at a school, etc. Plenty of hardstanding, school hall for entertainment. If enough came the cost would be acceptable, or how about the red cross hall Shane.
> 
> stew


Red Cross hall isn't a problem to book, but it really isn't near anywhere to camp. What about that site at Laceby?? didn't they have a barn??


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

What about that site at Laceby

which one is that Shane

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> What about that site at Laceby
> 
> which one is that Shane
> 
> stew


The Willows - the one you stayed at.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Has anybody any idea where there is any hardstanding area with either a hall or club, pub, site, that we could use for a new year bash and NOT expensive.

Stoke Prior may be a possibility but as David said it was very muddy last year


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Nobody got any ideas then ? or want to organise a rally anywhere ?   

Jacquie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We will be on a rally with the Renault Trafic Motorhome Register, Cromwell Near Newark we get a barn with bbq and beer laid on.

Regards Frank


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

I think that Pepe mentioned a possible venue in Somerset - but haven't heard anything more ATM. I assume that Brean Sands is closed at New Year?
Perhaps we'd better see if Stoke Prior might be on again this year, after all it would have been fine last year had we not had the torrential rain for a couple of days.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken,

Dont' know what Pepe had in mind Brean is a nono they are closed I did ask.As to Stoke Prior it was a lot of hassle with the electrics and a lot of work involved with running back and forth to the club getting tickets as they wouldnt hold them for us.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still looking for a venue for New Year anybody got any ideas please or is it not of any interest 


Jacquie


----------

